# How Much $$ Do You Have Tied Up In Lures?



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Over the last several weekends we've been prepping/preparing our lure arsenal by replacing swivels/hooks along with sharpening hooks for this upcoming long soft water season. I'd dare to say we have a few green backs invested especially with a whole lot going for $15-$20 a pop but well worth it. What a wonderful investment hobby fish'n is, isn't it... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jul 18, 2008)

As I'm new to fishing, I've just started collecting an arsenal.
Most of my stuff has been gifts, as I'm poor and can't buy too much myself... so 90% of all my fishing stuff was "free" - for me.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Probably around $250 I would guess, but i know I have even more $$$ invested in fly tying. :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont have alot of spending control when it comes to tackle. It seems as though there is always a lure I just have to have.. seems like I always want a Lucky Craft lure, even if I already have the pattern. I Have to own at least two or three of everything, know what I mean? Too many times I've found the lure that's working, only to hang up and lose it O|*. Gotta have at least two.

Over $2,500.00 ? :shock: . I wish...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I checked 500 - 1000, but its probably more. I have maybe 300 just in tackle boxes/bags and most of them are full of gear.

It would probably scare the Hell out of most spouces if they knew how much there significant other was spending on 'fishing stuff.' :evil:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I might have misread the question but the poll is for how much you have tied up in "tackle" and the post is how much tied up in lures. Since I fly fish, troll, and ice fish I have way to much tied up in gear. If it were just in the lures it wouldn't be so much..


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Same as Orv...500-1000 just in lures. I don't really want to even think about how much money is tied up in all my tackle and fly-tying stuff. Probably north of $2500, but accumulated over the years. 

It would be interesting to see how much money I have spent on everything over the years, and compare that to how many fish I have caught so as to get a dollar per fish amount, and even more interesting if you figure in the cost of gas and wear/tear on vehicles. I'm guessing I could have spent less on store bought pellet head rainbows.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't vote, but I probably have $600 or so in lures, hooks, sinkers etc. My fishing spans all types of species, so I don't have a lot to cover any one of them. Basic stuff for basic fishing. If you count poles/reels, I'm probably over $1,000 just in those. When I take my sons, I like to pretend I don't have the right lure for the job, and they lend me stuff. I always give it back at the end of the day. It's only fair for them to help their old dad out. Afterall, when they were 11/12 years old, I opened up my very large tackle box and said "Help yourselves".....and they did. It's still pretty much empty.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

where's the "less than 100" option? Geez...some of you guys need to learn the KISS method because you seem to be way overcomplicating things!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

150+ cranks at an average of $6 is almost a grand. Topwaters roughly $300. Spinnerbaits roughly $150. Plastics are close to $300. Terminal tackle is probably close to $200. Kokanee tackle alone i probably have $200. I also have several boxes/bags of items that are not in these categories. I would guess that i have $2300 in tackle in the boat and that is why it is all insured. Let's not talk about the 16 rods in there or the motors, finders, downriggers ect. Please delete this post before my wife sees it! :|


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Just in one box of Lucky crafts I have 44 lures at about $15. each and I have 3 boxes full of just them...
Then other cranks and top water lures, and then my last order from Berkley that I got last week was $485. with shipping...

Then my poles and reels, I just hope my wife does not sell my things for what I say they are worth, but what they are... :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When Bass Pro runs out of something, they call me.


----------

